# Indiana beekeepers



## bamindy (Apr 14, 2009)

How do you get on the distro list?


----------



## JOHNYOGA2 (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm not sure, but figured that I got mine because I was a menber of Indiana Beekeepers Association. I checked both of their websites this morning and didn't see any mention of it. You might contact '[email protected]' (Steve Doty) or Greg Hunt at Purdue. I'd bet they can direct you.
It's about 40 pages and would be perfect for someone just starting out.


----------

